# Budgie will clipped wings not flying after 6 months



## gregorylewis (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi All.

I have two budgies, a male and a female. I clipped both their wings following the correct procedures.
The male regrew his flight feathers and has been flying for over a month now. The female, however, has not grown her flight feathers back. Both of them are following the same diet and I have mineral blocks as well as cuttlebone in the cage which they happily enjoy. 

Having observed the male before he started to fly, he used to exercise his wings often. The female did not do that often and it seems he is encouraging her to mimic him as he wants her to fly with him. ( They are allowed to fly around the house whenever they want to). The female, however, prefers to hop along now. I have placed her on my hand with an up and down movement of the hand to encourage her to flap her wings as a daily exercise, which seems to work.

What more can I do to encourage the regrowth of her flight feathers?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't think exercising her wings will help her regrow feathers.

My two ladies are a very similar age and yet one is moulting with immature coloured cere, the other is not moulting with a very dark brown cere.

I think budgies just molt and mature at different ages. Perhaps your girl has not fully molted. 

Hopefully she will catch up soon!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Cassie and Luna is correct, exercising the wings will not effect the growth of the feathers , however if you can get her to flap a bit it will help to build the muscles necessary for flying once the feathers grow. The clipped feathers will have to molt out naturally and regrow.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks Cody.

In my admittedly limited experience I have never had occassion to promote muscular development in my unflighted birds. I merely provide an enclosure large enough for them to stretch out the length of their wings. In addition allowing them out of cage time at their discretion with perches that allow them to easily climb in and out of their cage helps.

They do the rest and flap quite regularly 😍


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What are your budgies' names?
The female's flight feathers will not grow back until she goes through a full molt and sometimes it takes two molts for them all to return.
Exercising her wings will help the muscles in the wings strengthen but there is nothing you can do to make the flight feathers develop more quickly. than It It is important to ensure she has a very healthy diet, exercise and plenty of activity.

As you have a mixed gender pair, you need to be doing everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously. 
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## gregorylewis (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for your reply.


----------

